# Logo_Animation



## psyber (31. März 2005)

Hab mich mal an Aftereffects gewagt und ne Logoanimation gemacht und wollte mal horchen wies so ankommt.
bis dann

http://www.einrichtungscontor.com/psyber/


----------



## versuch13 (31. März 2005)

Ja, sehr gut gelungen finde ich.

greetz


----------



## Hil (31. März 2005)

echt cooler Effekt. Sehr schön!


----------



## tjarkhh (7. April 2005)

Alt aber immer noch klasse  *daumenhoch*


----------



## Blackylein (7. April 2005)

find ich total super, wie hastn du das gemacht?


----------

